# primary school student's visa to live in KL



## Bluelilac

we have a 9 years old son and we want to come to Malaysia so can send him to a school there and with this way we can get the visa to live in Kuala lumpur, which schools in KL give visa for the parents and the child???? how long is those kind of visas valid???will we be able to stay and live in KL as long as our son is studying in school???at first we want to use this way to stay in Kl before applying for MM2H visa???is it a legal and true way????


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Immigration Law*



Bluelilac said:


> we have a 9 years old son and we want to come to Malaysia so can send him to a school there and with this way we can get the visa to live in Kuala lumpur, which schools in KL give visa for the parents and the child???? how long is those kind of visas valid???will we be able to stay and live in KL as long as our son is studying in school???at first we want to use this way to stay in Kl before applying for MM2H visa???is it a legal and true way????


Hi Bluelilac and welcome to the site,

The best thing to do is to visit with or hire a qualified immigration attorney. He or she will have the right information to help you know what is possible and what is not.
Immigration laws are complex and always changing. It pays to have the right information so that expensive mistakes are not made.


Good luck...


----------



## Bluelilac

thanks alot...


----------



## Bluelilac

we found safol school in KL


----------



## Asian Spirit

Thats good news. Sometimes it just takes a little searching around to find the things you need.
I think life in a new country is difficult for a time even under the best of conditions...


----------



## expatkl

Hi Bluelilac,

I have heard conflicting reports about immigration policy. Some schools have informed us that the visa is only issued to 1 parent/guardian. Can you share with us what Sayfol told you. I tried to PM you but it appears this board doesn't offer a PM until "friendship" is initiated.


----------

